# Immingham Port Open Day



## Runrig

I hope that lots of SN readers will visit this event on 22 July. When access to ports is so difficult, it is a fantastic opportunity to visit a major British port.


----------



## Ray Mac

Ming Ming:sweat:what a great port, one pub and the mission(Ouch)

Ray


----------



## A.D.FROST

The WHERE port.WHERE isit?,No WHERE to go and miles from any WHERE.(Sad)


----------



## Trader

*Immingham*



Burned Toast said:


> Ming Ming:sweat:what a great port, one pub and the mission(Ouch)
> 
> Ray


There used to be a pub next to the locks, funny enough named "The Lock Inn" and another one I remember in the town "The County". We used to dry dock there with Townsends ferries. Bit of a dump.

Alec.


----------



## Runrig

What a pity that some people have to be so negative. Rarely do the general public get an opportunity to visit a busy and successful port. It's actually rather sad to judge a port on the number of its pubs and other facilities from 30 years ago.


----------



## pilot

Well said Runrig. IOT/APT moves 25% of the UK's oil and only 2 pubs close to hand 50 years ago! Rgds.


----------



## John Dryden

Rare indeed, as Runrig says, for the public to be given a look round such a big port and see a few ships.I can,t make it but I bet it,s a good day.

http://www.immingham100.co.uk/Open_Day/


----------



## Erimus

I spent three years on Immingham Dock...the first running an Agency based in Dock Offices betwixt the Mission and the Lock Inn and Customs and then another two on the old Tor Line Terminal.........

Yes it is 'out on a limb' but a highly successful port complex and pity I won't be anywhere near to re-visit as there have been lots of changes in the past six years when I was doing some consultancy for Corus there.....

geoff


----------



## Runrig

A great day. Lots to see and do. Well organised and well attended.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

It is not one of the most attractive places. It may be very successful, but one of my memories is that ABP didn't spend any money in the port.

I do remember being somewhat surprised one morning, having just put a chemical tanker onto the west jetty, to see one of the Tor Line (I think) ferries, which had holed herself on the approach to the lock and sunk in the lock chamber.


----------



## John Dryden

True enough CJ,maybe 30 or so years ago ABP were a bit careful with their cash.Certainly on the other side of the Humber they thought long and hard about investment..maybe too long!


----------



## pilot

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> I do remember being somewhat surprised one morning, having just put a chemical tanker onto the west jetty, to see one of the Tor Line (I think) ferries, which had holed herself on the approach to the lock and sunk in the lock chamber.


If it's the one I'm thinking of... she didn't hole herself without some human assistance?


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

pilot said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of... she didn't hole herself without some human assistance?


Of course, these things don't happen by themselves.


----------



## Runrig

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> It is not one of the most attractive places. It may be very successful, but one of my memories is that ABP didn't spend any money in the port.


So I assume you didn't go to the Open Day and you are basing your judgement on memories. Such a pity - you could have seen ABP's huge investment in the port in recent years. It is the UK's largest port in terms of tonnage, handling up to 55 million tonnes, including nearly 20 million tonnes of oil and 10 million tonnes of coal.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Pity the coal isn't going out instead of coming in though.

John T


----------



## John Dryden

Not just coal either,coke too!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-19256145


----------



## trotterdotpom

A high note for Ming Ming. Can't wait for the movie: " The S****horpe Connection".

John T


----------



## hughesy

Not as classy as the Thames or as famous as the Mersey
but theres loads of History and shipping been up and down the Humber.
Ming Ming glad somewhere is doing well in the UK.
My friend from Sea Cadets runs a company there.

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

Runrig said:


> So I assume you didn't go to the Open Day and you are basing your judgement on memories. Such a pity - you could have seen ABP's huge investment in the port in recent years. It is the UK's largest port in terms of tonnage, handling up to 55 million tonnes, including nearly 20 million tonnes of oil and 10 million tonnes of coal.


As you say, I didn't visit. At the time I was at sea. Yes, my comments, were based on experience gained when I worked for ABP as a pilot. I well remember the condition of the fendering, the dock walls and the wharves. The other ABP docks on the Humber were in similar condition. Yes even then, they had their specialised terminals, and the port was busy. The combined ABP ports even then were the largest port complex in the UK But being large and successful, doesn't make it a nice place. 

If there has been all that investment, great! I hope that the whole area benefits from it!


----------



## pilot

Jeremy. 
The new berths on the Humber you will not have worked. 
A) Humber Sea Terminal. B) Immingham Outer Harbour. 
C) Humber International Terminal 2. D) Immingham West Jetty No.4. 
Rgds.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

pilot said:


> Jeremy.
> The new berths on the Humber you will not have worked.
> A) Humber Sea Terminal. B) Immingham Outer Harbour.
> C) Humber International Terminal 2. D) Immingham West Jetty No.4.
> Rgds.


Without looking at my notes, which I don't have to hand I couldn't be sure of individual berths. I was last there in 2002, and certainly HST was operating then, though maybe in a different guise.

I enjoyed my time on the river, and worked with some great guys, but unfortunately I wasn't able to settle comfortably there.


----------



## pilot

CAPTAIN JEREMY said:


> Without looking at my notes, which I don't have to hand I couldn't be sure of individual berths. I was last there in 2002, and certainly HST was operating then, though maybe in a different guise.


HST now with 6 berths. Cheers


----------

